

Principles for making things for the web - watermel0n
https://github.com/veltman/principles

======
brandonhsiao
I bet if you compiled this into a small book(let) called "The Tiny Book of Web
Design: <x> Tips to <pretentious verb> <pretentious adjective> Websites" and
sold it for $5.99, you'd get a lot of buyers.

Joking aside, awesome tips.

~~~
girvo
You're joking? Actually, I think you're on to something there.

------
llogiq
I disagree on the"flush data on POST" tip. If you interpret a POST as a
transaction and have a transaction ID, you can make POSTs idempotent.

In this case, reloading just retries the transaction. Or the system can filter
it out altogether.

------
oulipian
$sidebar.html("Do this"); $sidebar.html("instead");

Should maybe be: $sidebar.html("Do this").html("instead");

------
jordanwallwork
What does this mean (from design/ui)?:

    
    
        Redundancy is a useful design technique. Labels+icons, color+width, etc.

~~~
FeatureRush
For example not all people will find "buttons" in your flat design when only
difference is background colour, even if they can perceive the difference.
Adding more "signals" like usage of icons, shadows, borders, fonts... makes
the intent more obvious.

It's not about how to communicate with minimal amount of signals, but how to
make the communication clear to greater number of people.

~~~
jordanwallwork
Oh right yeah that makes sense, cheers

------
chj
Very practical tips.

------
syllogism
Really great.

